# Cpt code for Impella Device



## dphillips (Oct 16, 2013)

My co-workers and I go to several cardiology coding seminars a year. Most times we come away understanding our specialty a little better, but sometimes we leave totally confused on some things. One such confusion is the CPT code for implanting the Impella device. All year long, we were coding 33990 as we were told this was the code by one of the hosts. Recently, we went to another seminar and was told by a different host that the code is 92970. Can someone give us a definitive answer to this question? Thanks in advance for any insight to this.

Dawn CCC, CPC


----------

